# Very Sad News...



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow. I'm in shock. I can only extend my condolences to his friends and family. 

While I only met him once on my second ED, I can certainly say he was most pleasant and professional. Rest in peace.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

iversonm said:


> Wow. I'm in shock. I can only extend my condolences to his friends and family.
> 
> While I only met him once on my second ED, I can certainly say he was most pleasant and professional. Rest in peace.


Agree. Only met him once but he was great, even helped me remove my plate. Thoughts and prayers to all those who were close to him.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! What can I say that hasn't been said already? Thomas was indeed a very integral part of both of my ED's. Including, but not limited to the fact that after our 5:30PM, Friday drop-off (so sorry about that...), he became our taxi driver. He drove us in a VW van to our hotel and gave us a list of things to do while in Munich. He was the consummate professional and his passing has made me quite sad. I hope that someone who knows him (Rolf or Peter?) can direct his family to this site so that they can understand how much he positively impacted so many lives. R.I.P. is right.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that was not what I expected opening this thread. If someone on here knows Thomas' family, please add my condolences to the rest. I never met the man since I dropped off in Paris. But like Rolf, Thomas was just "one of those people" I felt like I knew from this forum, and figured I'd meet him next time.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Having done my ED by myself, I spent a while talking with Thomas immediately after taking delivery as I was going to be pressed for time at the end of my trip and wanted to have all of the paperwork filled out in advance. Despite being very busy, he took time to chat with me. I am very sorry to hear of his passing. I also hope that his family can be informed of how much we will all miss him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my God. I'm so sorry to hear this. I really liked him, even though I only met him just briefly before and after the road trip. I'm in shock - he was so young. He had a very kindly manner and his eyes twinkled when he talked to you. What happened? Does anyone know?


----------



## tkdinga (Dec 5, 2005)

*Terribly Sad*

That's hard to believe, he looked so young and full of life when my wife and I were there 2years ago. I remember how nice and reassuring he was about the car. He called a Taxi for us, and we were almost at the Airport when we realized my Wife had left a small bag behind her seat and had to return. I can still see Thomas when we pulled back into the parking lot - leaning out the window with a big grin and the key to unlock the car - laughing the whole time. I always expected we'd see him again next time around...


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Big loss to the BMW ED community.

I only met him once last May, but couldn't believe how mild-mannered and helpful he was considering it was a Sat, his lot was full of cars and there were 5-more cars behind me being dropped-off and more pulling in as I was waiting for my cab.

My sympathies.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

RIP
My condolences to the family....


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Unless someone actually knows the family and/or has a better idea, here is what I propose to do:

1. I'll print out the contents of this thread late Wednesday (24 Sept) or early Thursday (25 Sept) West Coast time and put it in an envelope with a note saying who we are and where the thread exists on the Web. I'll address the (inner) envelope to "The Colleagues and Family of Thomas Heumann".

2. I'll send the note via Fedex to the Harms/MADA office in Garching. I have this address from the Wiki:
Harms/Munich Automobile Drop-Off Agency (MADA) 
Robert-Bosch-Strasse 13 
85748 Garching 
Phone: +49 (0) 89-326 10 11 

3. I'll use the general email address of "[email protected]" to send the Fedex confirmation and a note saying what is coming.

4. I'll make copies of everything so they can be sent to additional addressees or posted or ....

No need for everyone to reply "good idea" or whatever. Instead, just respond if you have an alternative address or know a real contact person. I'm, of course, willing to defer to a better idea, but this at least has a chance of getting our expressions of sympathy and our remembrences to someone who might appreciate them.

--Yale


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

Good idea. Just wondering with the help of BMW NA if his kids are young enough to set up a scholarship fund etc. May be hard to do but this way we can do something directly for the family.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

My sincere condolences to this family. Thomas was a key part of the process for those dropping off in Garching. I only had the pleasure of meeting him once when my wife and I dropped off this past Feb. He made the process painless and worry free. He will be missed. 

- J


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Update: Thomas died of a cerebral aneurism.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> Unless someone actually knows the family and/or has a better idea, here is what I propose to do:
> 
> 1. I'll print out the contents of this thread late Wednesday (24 Sept) or early Thursday (25 Sept) West Coast time and put it in an envelope with a note saying who we are and where the thread exists on the Web. I'll address the (inner) envelope to "The Colleagues and Family of Thomas Heumann".
> 
> ...


I´m checking with BMW NA on this so stay tuned and I may have better info to get our notes to the family.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Update: Thomas died of a cerebral aneurism.


Absolutely tragic, he will be missed immensely! It will be impossible to fill those boots!

Erik


----------



## bemywagon (Apr 2, 2008)

His professionalism, his English, and his boots were . . . perfect.

He wil be mised.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Update: Thomas died of a cerebral aneurism.


Oh Lord!! He is missed!!

He made things so easy and simple. I remember I was just wandering outside his office for 10 minutes. Next thing: Sign here and here; done.

A very nice man.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

This is very sad news. 
My wife and I had the privilege of meeting Thomas last Feb. 
My condolences to his family.
Ryan


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

A very sad day indeed. Thomas was very personable and a pleasure to deal with on both of our trips.

Here is an excerpt and photo from our trip report:
"On a side note, I had a temporary lapse of reason at Harms and insisted to Thomas that the door was locked, when all I needed to do was push instead of pull. I am sure he must of thought I was very challenged, but nevertheless he was excellent to deal with. We took his picture and he immediately asked if we were members of Bimmerfest... "


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

When I met him we had a chance to talk about things....... He was very proud of his kids, so sad RIP Thomas.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

This is terrible news indeed. I vividly remember his smiling face and cheerful personality when he helped me with the paperwork after my ED in May 2007. He saw me checking out some of the maps hanging on the walls of his office and took the time to point out some good scenic driving routes even though it was clear that he was extremely busy that Friday afternoon. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. I will definitely contribute to his kids education fund when we find out where to send the contributions.

May his soul rest in peace. He helped a lot of people and made many everlasting friends during the short time that he was on this earth.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

JSpira said:


> ...Although I never met the chap, ....


Yes you have... We were all there for the BMW Welt Opening Party that night at the restaurant bar near by Odeon Platz.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Mrs. Poc and I are saddened by the tragic news and our heartfelt condolences go out to his family and friends. We fondly remember our meeting with Thomas dropping off our car in June. He was a truly nice fellow and I know he will be missed by many.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> Yes you have... We were all there for the BMW Welt Opening Party that night at the restaurant bar near by Odeon Platz.


He was there? You didn´t introduce me!


----------



## ironside7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. We had an ED in June, and in Thomas' legendary efficient manner we were in and out of Harms in 15 minutes. However, in that brief time period Thomas left a lasting impression of genuineness and kindness. He will be missed. Rest in peace, Thomas.


----------



## jimmycit (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the news. I did my ED in April '08. He was very nice to us. We actually got to his office late, just as he was closing, but he was nice enough to stay late and let us fill out the papers. It would have really screwed up our trip if he hadn't been nice enough to let us in that day. Rest in peace.


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

I dropped my car off in Garching about 10 days ago, and had the pleasure of meeting Thomas. His quiet competence and kindness were obvious even in our short meeting.

His death from cerebral aneurysm is a tragedy for his young family, but for Thomas, it was likely quick and painless. Hopefully his family can find some solace in our words, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go to his family and all those close to him.

He helped with my first ED in winter of last year. Gave recommendations as to driving in Munich and the Autobahn.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. I hope they can find solace in the fact everyone who met him found him to be kind and caring. 

He had a great job as he only dealt with the happiest people -- people who had a wonderful experience and loved their car. I was one of those happy people who had the distinct pleasure of meeting him on November 2, 2007.


----------



## wardlowk (Oct 13, 2006)

I think it is an amazing testimony to a person when he only had a few moments to touch each of our lives and left such a wonderful impression on everyone. The day we did our drop off was a very busy morning and he handled everyone there with such professionalism and efficiency - and with a smile and cheerful attitude. I hope one day after I pass away I will have left half as good an impression on the folks I come in contact with. RIP Thomas, I too hope the good Lord handles your drop off as well as you did ours.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

kenomail said:


> Good idea. Just wondering with the help of BMW NA if his kids are young enough to set up a scholarship fund etc. May be hard to do but this way we can do something directly for the family.


I would be willing to contribute to something that will assist Thomas' family. Maybe some of the board members can convince BMWNA (and BMWAG) to match or 2X our donations :dunno:


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, my condolences. He treated my very well in the 20 minutes that I met him.


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

Thomas was the model of efficiency and will sorely be missed.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm truly saddened to hear this news about Thomas. He handled my drop off process in July this year with competence, efficiency and an effusive personality. He exuded personal warmth and sincerity. Like he did for others, he provided advice on preparing the car for shipment and arranged for a taxi to get me to the nearest S/U Bahn station after I dropped off the car. One particular irony of my final exchange with him is that he said to me "I will see you when you return to Germany to pick up and ship your next BMW." My response to Thomas was "At my age (66 at the time), I may not be around to do it again." We both laughed and said "until the next time." Who would have expected this sad news about a young and vibrant man. He will be missed as an integral part of the EDP experience. My sincere condolences to his family on their loss of a special man.


----------



## Zeke77 (Jul 2, 2006)

Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said, but I believe in supporting Thomas' memory by adding my condolences to the growing number of people that met him as a tourist and remember him fondly. As he did for others, he helped me through a minor mistake and didn't make me feel foolish. I'm sure he'd been through the process many, many times before me, but he certainly did not act like he was bored or indifferent. 

I only have his Email address from my 2006 delivery, but does anyone have the email contact info for another person at MADA or even the limo service they sometimes recommended? We should send a link to this thread.... Thomas's family might want to print this out as part of testimony at his funeral.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Terrible news. Thomas was probably one of the highlights of the ED experience. He went out of his way to take out a map and show me the best way to get somewhere when traffic was clogging all the major roads around his office. He even recommended a restaurant that he likes on my way to Dingolfing. When I was driving away, he was getting into a beautiful 6-series to move it around to one of the Harms spaces. He will be missed.

On an unrelated note, I'm now wondering if drop-off could be made closer to if not at the Welt (somebody has alluded to it in the past).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cha777 said:


> On an unrelated note, I'm now wondering if drop-off could be made closer to if not at the Welt (somebody has alluded to it in the past).


First, it´s not that far, second, it´s not as if people go directly from the Welt to Harms anyway so distance from the Welt is irrelevant, and finally, why would Harms want to increase their rent with what probably would be more expensive quarters, esp. since they undoubtedly have a lease on the current offices (which they have had for well over a decade).


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

JSpira said:


> He was there? You didn´t introduce me!


Hey Pal, I'm busy socializing and boozing... I ain't got no time for you...:eeps:

Does this ring a bell??!!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I have printed this thread, and edited some of the postings which I will include in a card I will deliver to MADA in the next several days. If there are more posts in the AM I will also print them out prior to my flight. He will be missed by all of us that met him and in the future by those not privy to the service he graciously provided.

-M


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

On another board I frequent one of the regulars posted that his (the poster's) son was among those who went down in the Chinook last week in Iraq. Like those posting here it is evident from the postings of sympathy that we are a community and such a loss impacts us all. As for so many others, Thomas added much to our ED experience. I recall when I asked him about the safety vests needed for Austria he stepped out of the room and came back with one that he told us to take with us and just leave in the car when we returned. A small gesture of kindness, but one that demonstrated his greatness as a human being. I also remember talking with him about how this was the first time I had met him in person but how appreciative I was for his efforts on prior EDs when he had facilitated the smooth export of other ED cars we had left for pick-up by his office in Munich.


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Eine Stimme, die uns vertraut war, schweigt.
Ein Mensch, der immer für uns da war, ist nicht mehr.
Er fehlt uns.
Was bleibt, sind dankbare Erinnerungen,
die uns niemand nehmen kann.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

This is sad news indeed. Like so many others, Thomas was a bright spot on an otherwise difficult trip for us in May/June, and given the follow-up mechanical problems with the car itself, and my own idiotic mistake in dropping the keys in the wrong box, plus another matter, I got some extra service and resulting conversation from him. As has already been noted, we would all do well to try and follow Thomas' example of making even the briefest encounters with our fellow men (and women) such a memorable and uplifting experience. He will be sorely missed by this community.


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

Extremely saddened to hear about Thomas. Met him on four different dropoffs, even though the first one was handled by one of his colleagues I still got to talk to him. He absolutely loved Americans, especially those dropping their cars off and with our clueless questions. He was extremely helpful in arranging for cabs and giving tips on how to drop the car off after hours. He will sorely be missed.

I would also like to contribute to any fund that we can arrange for him. My thoughts and prayers with his family.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Tragic. Did 2 ED dropoffs with him, he was fantastic. I know too many people who've been killed by brain aneurysms. I need to learn more about this, terrible.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas was a pleasure to deal with during our dropoff. He answered all of our questions and made the process that much better for us. My wife was shocked when I told her. Our condolences.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

I think my favorite Thomas story posted here was the one where a 'fester "stole" his car from the Harms lot.
Read that account here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3092366&postcount=1


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish too send my condolences as well to his family. This was shocking news to me. I dont have any interesting stories, except that he was very nice to me and my girlfriend back in June of 2007. He will be missed. I met him twice that trip, because I was paranoid about the time from the hotel to MADA to the airport.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't believe what I'm hearing...Thomas was such a nice guy- he made the drop off process painless and was always willing to help. My deepest condolences to his family. He will be missed and may his soul RIP.


----------



## huck328 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very sad news. He went out of his way after my Harms dropoff in June to drive me in his personal car to the train station (cowboy boots and all). Very nice guy. I gave him my expired Illinois motorcycle license plate in exchange for the German plates from my new car (which I know you can keep anyhow) and he pinned it up on his corkboard in his office.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

fq said:


> I would also like to contribute to any fund that we can arrange for him.


So a few of us are willing to contribute in some way to Thomas' family. We need our Bimmerfest forum leaders to come up with a creative way for all of us to show our appreciation for Thomas' dedicated support for us during our ED trips (and hopefully get BMWNA and BMWAG to match say 2X?). Who at Bimmerfest will take the lead :dunno:


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

I am sorry to hear the news as well. I've only done one ED, and the entire experience was wonderful. Thomas made the drop-off painless, and was very helpful. He will be missed. 

Steve


----------



## theadtoo (Feb 18, 2006)

I met him on June 20 to do the ED dropoff paperwork and he was very helpful. I forgot to bring a map (I didn't get Nav) and he offered up his detailed "map of every road in Germany" map to me. He said just leave it in the car when you drop it off after hours. He was also patient in expalining how to walk to the Ubahn and get back to my hotel. He really made the process stress free. Big loss to the BMW Community!


----------



## Cay955 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very saddened of Thomas' passing. He was genuinely kind and took his time to answer all my questions - I knew my car was in good hands when I handed my keys to Thomas. He also loaned me his trusty map of Germany and offered to loan me his Nav DVD. He will be truly missed... RIP


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

john lance said:


> Eine Stimme, die uns vertraut war, schweigt.
> Ein Mensch, der immer für uns da war, ist nicht mehr.
> Er fehlt uns.
> Was bleibt, sind dankbare Erinnerungen,
> die uns niemand nehmen kann.


Fur Thomas, das is sehr zutreffend. One can never fully appreciate how devoted he was to doing the best possible job. Unless one has traveled in France and Italy.


----------



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't belive this. I just dropped off my car with Thomas a few months ago. I accidently left my cellphone in the car, and Thomas found it and fedex my cellphone back within 2 weeks!! He was a funny and nice person. He even taught me how to take bus and S/U Bahn to the airport. I'm really shock and sorry to hear this.


----------



## maxiep (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't believe it! I saw him in March, and he looked to be the picture of health. My wife and I had dropped off another car with him the year before when we were on our honeymoon. When I arrived at the office to drop off my BMW, he remembered me and asked how my wife was. He must have seen almost a thousand customers in a year, and that he remembered me and my wife really touched me.

God Bless Thomas and his family.

Matt Perry


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

When and where was he buried? I assume there was a memorial service already, or perhaps today?


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Very sad....There is an old American Saying "A true cowboy dies with his boots on" and there could be no more of a true saying for him. A very nice and sweet man. It is a shame.


----------



## achtunge30 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I dropped off my car on Thursday, I made sure to mention to the guys at Harms/MADA that Thomas' friends miss him and offer our condolences. Hell even Rolf knew and reminded me!


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am saddened by this and give my condolences to his family. We met with Thomas during both of our EDs. The first time was in August 2007 and the second time was February 2008. He always went above and beyond in helping EDers in the process. From taking my phone calls, responding to my e-mails to simply calling a taxi to get us to the airport. Thomas was a friendly part of the ED process and provided a sense of calm in assisting us with the final details of our travels to Germany. We will miss him on our next EDs.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Did he have a family? Is there a way we can help support them?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Shocking news. I feel a bit guilty that I only saw this thread now. Thomas was a model of efficiency and helpfulness. I was very happy to have someone with his experience process my last ED redelivery since Canada was not something that came up often.


----------



## medolai (Jun 12, 2006)

I am as shocked as all you 'festers on this board that Thomas passed away. Like all of you who met him in person, he was there to help us, professional and courteous. I met him in April, 2007, when I had to do dropoff in 1 hour from the pickup. We were on retreat in Austria at that time with my coworkers. He made sure that we could get the train back to Salzburg and made the dropoff process in 15 minutes and got us a taxi to the Hauptbahnoff. I heard that he died of cerebral aneurysm rupture which occurs without warning and most of the time it is congenital. We will miss him and our condolences from me and my wife to Thomas' family.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, this is very very sad news. Like others said, this is not what I was expecting when I opened this thread. My condolences to his family, friends and to fest community. He will be missed.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

I don't check the ED forums as much as I used to, and I was so surprised to read this sad news. My ED trip was very special to me for a number of personal reasons (including taking my father along who was fighting cancer...he is still with us now happily). Meeting Thomas was a real pleasure and his professional and friendly personality was our last memory of Germany as we dropped off the car with him and headed to the airport. We certainly left with smiles on our faces. Clearly he will be missed by this whole community. My heartfelt condoloences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## jliu34740 (Nov 11, 2004)

My wife and I met Thomas when we dropped of our car last March. When we got to the area near HARMs we couldnt find the office because of all the identical looking buildings around that area, until this gentlemen pulled up in a green 7 series, that was Thomas. As everyone else sais, he was very nice and professional. I am very shocked to hear he passed away. I could remember chatting with him as he typed away on his computer. He will be missed.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Traggic news  

He was so helpful and made an everlasting impression within the brief period that I interacted with him. Jovial, fun-loving and cheerful. He will be missed. He went above and beyond his job. It just showed how much he cared about people - and he did it without a motive; it was his personality.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I was posting about my ED drop off and Thomas came into my thoughts again. Somehow, I can't think of my ED without Thomas at Harms. I really did not expect such a brief meeting with the guy to leave such a lasting impression. 

Bless him and may he get to drive his Twin Turbo X6 up there. HPFP do not break down in heaven.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd like to add my condolencses. I only met him briefly, but he was more than helpful and left a great impression.


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

The day I dropped my car my plan was to walk back to the near by train station. Since it was raining heavily Thomas volunteered and drove me to train station. He really did not have to do this but did it...and this says something about this gentleman.


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry to here the news - he was so helpful to me and my family when we saw him!


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, I haven't been on Bimmerfest in a while, and I was so surprised when I saw this thread! =( Thomas was so helpful with my April ED dropoff, and I can't believe he's gone. May he rest in peace...


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

One other thing I remembered on my August 11 dropoff in Munich. Thomas actually mentioned the Bimmerfest forum to me and what a great resource it was.

Any effort underway to help out his family by this community?


----------



## cbrown5294 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow very sad news. I dropped my car on May 31st and he was so helpful. After we did the paperwork I was walking out of the office and my boyfriend and I were trying to figure out how and where the G Star outlet was, Thomas overheard us and said "its right next door!" Here we were trying to figure it out all morning (we did not have an address) and low and behold we were a stone throw away. Its funny because before I heard of his passing I kept thinking about that story
RIP


----------



## BMWRagtop (Oct 2, 2006)

I also just saw this sad news about Thomas. I met him two years ago when I dropped off my 325 convert. As others have said, he made the process smooth and enjoyable. He was a real gentleman, and will be greatly missed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

I like so many others here was touched by Thomas. I only met him for few minutes back in May '07 but after reading so much about him here before the ED, it was like he was a constant, a person without whom your ED was incomplete. This indeed is a very very sad news. May his soul RIP.


----------



## Texas-Bimmer (Apr 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news. When we were there in May, Thomas made it a very smooth shipping process. 

Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## gpalmer1971 (Sep 1, 2007)

Really sad news. I met Thomas last November during my ED trip; he's a really nice guy. He had a Christmas joke pinned to his office wall which my wife and I found hilarious; he made a copy of it and gave it to us as a parting gift. He will be missed! Condolences to his family.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I just saw this now 
RIP Thomas


----------



## Matt&Jen (Mar 24, 2006)

R.I.P 
Sad new for sure. I was glad I got to met him in May 08'. He was great to deal with, and he can never be replaced. 

My condolences to his family.


----------

